# Small 12 sided bottle?



## Boomer (Nov 13, 2015)

Can anyone help me identify this bottle found today in northern N.Y.. It 3 3/8 tall, mouth is 5/8 inch wide, and base is 1 1/8 at widest point. It has a bluish tint. Very thin lip around mouth


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 14, 2015)

well it looks to me to be an elixir . made around late 1840s or 1850 , with that open pontil . this is a common one , but still cool .


----------



## Boomer (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks sunrunner! I spent all of yesterday researching it and was guessing 1840-1860. The other bottles I've found here all had seems from the molds. Common or not it's by far my favorite find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

You should find this has seams, however faint they may be on it. Finding one without lip damage is a good thing also, those are often chipped away.Cool find and welcome to here.


----------



## Boomer (Nov 14, 2015)

It does have a small chip on the lip. I found it under a crawl space in my house, so its pretty well preserved.


----------



## Boomer (Nov 14, 2015)

It does have a small chip on the lip. I found it under a crawl space in my house, so its pretty well preserved.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 14, 2015)

puff


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2015)

I'd look for more, Any Pontil is a good Pontil. LEON


----------



## Boomer (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks Leon, I'm actually looking for 1,000 dollars  that was hid here. Plus the house is very big and very old so I figure I'll never know if I don't look. So far I've found a 10oz. Royal palm bottled by coca-cola in Watertown n.y. with no Sun damage, a masons improved with cross and pat Nov 23 26 67 on bottom with glass lid and Zink lid. One tall square cork bottle one tall rectangular cork bottle and one short with rounded sides plus the one seen here. So I figure it's a good time to start a collection.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

How old? $1000 then in old bills or especially gold or silver coins should be worth a tidy sum bit more in the open market. []


----------



## Boomer (Nov 14, 2015)

The house is mid 1800's but the cash I know about is only been missing  ten years or so. I'm hoping to find some coins but so far the oldest coin is a 1978 quarter lol.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

Ahh, if it had went missing during the depression of the 20's or so, I'd say there could be gold in them thar hills. I'm not so sure now but it's still worth a look around for sure even if it's face value.Not long ago a person found $20k in a book at the local dump, maybe that's on premisses? Here's one story


----------



## Boomer (Nov 14, 2015)

I've read many stories online of great finds, I would be happy with as little as a single old coin. In the end I believe its all about the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

...... Hear, hear!


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 15, 2015)

sounds like a crake house .


----------



## Boomer (Nov 15, 2015)

I believe u mean crack house, and you may be close to the truth. The man who died was 35 and yes he died from an overdose. The dr. Who wrote the prescriptions lost her job and was sentenced to 5 years probation. Idk if it's drug money or not that I'm looking for.


----------



## Boomer (Nov 15, 2015)

The dead man's father,son, and widow all believe the money has never been found. I have nothing better to do, so I spend my time looking.


----------

